# shoulder



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

When I take shots i have seen on the video that my right shoulder moves down rather than turns i.e. needs to be more flat on the the thru turn. Whether this is concieved by the turning of my shoulders on the back swing or just simply lunging could anyone give me a god drill, thought or technique to incorporate the correct turning.

Thank you


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

It shounds like you are letting your head get ahead of the ball, thus making your shoulder drop. Practice shifting your weight, and keeping your head back. Your head should pretty much stay in the same place, until the followthrough.


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Think what happens when your right shoulder drops; your left shoulder has to raise. During a golf swing, it's virtually impossible to do one without the other.

What is probably causing this is a raising of the left shoulder at or before impact. You'll notice a lot of tops and high trajectory shots with this swing. If this is your pattern, that is probably your problem. You're probably just standing too close to the ball and jamming yourself. Give yourself room to swing and it will go away.

Also, as 300 said, shift your weight forward as you swing. Here's a feel drill for you.

Set up to the ball as you normally would except with your heel raised on your back foot. This should put most of the weight on your front foot. Make an abbreviated swing. Swing back until you feel the weight moving to your back toes, then swing through.

What this does is make sure you're not getting too much weight back, and when you hit one good, which is actually somewhat hard doing this, you'll get in a good contact position. Now obviously this is a bit exaggerated as to how normal weight shift in your swing is going to be, but it is a good drill to feel good contact.

I use this when I'm getting poor contact from time to time; helps to get my feel back in just a few swings.


----------



## Percy (Jun 11, 2007)

*drills*

Any shoulder turning drills?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

An image I like to use is to feel as if the butt end of the grip has a string attached to it and this string is attached to your chest. As you make your first move down, you'll focus on pulling through with your chest. This will get the club moving down and ensure you are not simply throwing your hands at the ball.


----------

